# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games >  >  A Dreamviews Ambassy.

## Occipitalred

Hello,

I've always been pretty curious about the Lucid Crossroad but nothing every came out of it. The website was abandoned I think. Inspired by the concept of the Lucid Crossroad, I thought it would be fun if as a community here on Dreamviews, we imagined a collective concept of a dream place. Like, a Dreamviews Ambassy in our dreams.    

This is a place that when visited in our dreams, the intent would be to visit the Dreamviews community. 

I think it would be interesting if we challenged ourselves to visit this place in our dreams and report back here. And after each person's report, the next person also needs to intend not only to go to this place but to specifically interact with something from someone's previous dream of the Dreamviews Ambassy. For example, imagine I intend on visiting the Dreamviews Ambassy and my intent leads me to a trailer park and I listen to a concert, someone else can intent to attend this same concert as me. And then maybe they have a conversation about what it's like being a plant with one of the people there. The next person tries to find that person that talks about being a plant and then maybe they become a plant. And then maybe someone finds that plant that is this Dreamviews member. 

So the dream goal is always connected to someone else's dream and there's always an intent to be connected to the Dreamviews community. If any of you also likes this idea, anyone's welcome to have the first dream!

----------


## DarkestDarkness

To express my interest in this, it will probably be sufficient for me to say that I wish I had lucidity more than once or twice a year.  :tongue2:

----------


## Occipitalred

For what it's worth, there's no rule that one needs to be lucid to carry out these challenges. Inducing a dream is praise-worthy enough in my opinion. And I get you, just completing the first task of the TOTY seemed impossible. It's the first challenge I succeed in since I've been here, haha! But it's amazing to try and find out you can do it actually!

----------


## Hilary

I think this is a great idea. I hope it's okay to visit without interacting with another person's previous dream, too? I think it will be fun just to visit. But we can always have other games going on.

Another idea to add in -

Every person can create their own room within the larger meeting grounds. We can place personally created items within our room that other people can attempt to find and report findings back here on DV.  :smiley:

----------


## Occipitalred

> I think this is a great idea. I hope it's okay to visit without interacting with another person's previous dream, too? I think it will be fun just to visit. But we can always have other games going on.
> 
> Another idea to add in -
> 
> Every person can create their own room within the larger meeting grounds. We can place personally created items within our room that other people can attempt to find and report findings back here on DV.



Yes, no hard rules! Trying to associate these dreams with other people's dream is just one of the ways we can make this game communal. Maybe you just go there to reflect on memories you have about Dreamviews. Or you go to send out energy to the community. I just like the idea that there would be a place in our minds that's an intent to visit Dreamviews.

----------


## Hilary

> Yes, no hard rules! Trying to associate these dreams with other people's dream is just one of the ways we can make this game communal. Maybe you just go there to reflect on memories you have about Dreamviews. Or you go to send out energy to the community. I just like the idea that there would be a place in our minds that's an intent to visit Dreamviews.



Me too!!

So. Let's get started. Any ideas for what the location will look like? I would suggest that somewhere on the grounds is a beautiful courtyard or garden where people can relax and meditate in nature.  :smiley:  Any other ideas? This is cool!  ::thumbup::

----------


## Occipitalred

> Me too!!
> 
> So. Let's get started. Any ideas for what the location will look like? I would suggest that somewhere on the grounds is a beautiful courtyard or garden where people can relax and meditate in nature.  Any other ideas? This is cool!



Personally, I kind of imagine a hippie type community with each of us having an eccentric trailer parked on a panoramic landscape, haha.

----------


## Ametam

There is an ancient library, right by the courtyard.
Built of stone and lit with torches that burn till the end of time.
Rows and rows of books, stacked on shelves that reach the ceiling.
Scattered through the library, reading corners with a crackling fireplace.
The ceiling is open, and the stars glisten over head. 
So pull out a book, grab a glass of wine, and see where your mind takes you.

----------


## Hilary

> There is an ancient library, right by the courtyard.
> Built of stone and lit with torches that burn till the end of time.
> Rows and rows of books, stacked on shelves that reach the ceiling.
> Scattered through the library, reading corners with a crackling fireplace.
> The ceiling is open, and the stars glisten over head. 
> So pull out a book, grab a glass of wine, and see where your mind takes you.



LIKE.  ::thumbup::  ::thumbup::

----------


## Lang

> For what it's worth, there's no rule that one needs to be lucid to carry out these challenges. Inducing a dream is praise-worthy enough in my opinion. And I get you, just completing the first task of the TOTY seemed impossible. It's the first challenge I succeed in since I've been here, haha! But it's amazing to try and find out you can do it actually!



Actually, in this section, you probably want to be lucid for these tasks because if not, this thread would be moved into another section.

----------


## Occipitalred

> Actually, in this section, you probably want to be lucid for these tasks because if not, this thread would be moved into another section.



I would rather move this thread to a different section than make lucidity a requirement. I initially wanted to put this thread into the "Lucid and Non-Lucid Games" forum but I didn't notice any threads at all and that's why I put it into one of its sub-forums one being the "tasks of the month and year" (not appropriate) so I opted for "lucid challenges" since people are more likely to play this game in their lucid dreams. It's in fact more of a lucid dream oriented game since it's about visiting a place dedicated to our lucid dream themed community... Regardless, if it's judged more appropriate, I would be very at ease if this thread were moved to the "Lucid and Non-Lucid Games" forum now that I notice there is another thread there.

----------


## Lang

Okay, the post has been moved to "Lucid and Non-Lucid Games". Makes a little more sense.

 Continue on!  ::D: 

~HD

----------


## cedwards105

Any updates on this? Has anyone visited yet?

I've been mulling over ideas for having a united dreamspace myself. This sounds great! 

It sounds like the place could be pretty large and incorporate everyone's design ideas. I suppose it would be helpful if we drew up a map or kept a running document? What do you think?

----------


## Occipitalred

I haven't made it yet. I guess I've been prioritizing the TOTY. I'm still trying!

----------


## lidybug

Next LD Im going to give this a try.

----------

